
If I'd Known What We Were Starting - relyio
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/id-known-what-we-were-starting-ray-dillinger
======
relyio
Mirror: [https://pastebin.com/Wk61SMir](https://pastebin.com/Wk61SMir)

